# Carrito autonomo esquiva obstaculos



## tramino (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola¡¡¡

Soy nuevo en esto de electrónica y estoy trabajando en un proyecto escolar, que consiste en construir un carrito con un PIC que esquive obstáculos.

cualquier cosa que puedan aportar, ya sea programación diagramas teoría etc sera bien recibida (recuerden que soy nuevo y se muy poco).

Gracias de antemano,


----------



## hoorus (Jul 11, 2011)

haber mira necesitas un seguidor de linea que esquive obstaculos o solo que esquive obstaculos....
si solo necesitas que esquive obstaculos puedes hacer un prototipo que tenga 2 servomotores los cuales seran controlados con un puente h (l293d) y el cual sera controlado por cualquier tipo de pic... lo que tienes que usar son sensores de ultrasonido SRF05 con estos puedes detectar si hay obstaculos con unos 3 de estos te saldria mas que bien si quieres hacer algo mas avanzado puedes detectar a que distancia hay onjetos.... si necesitas un diseño te lo podria hacer...


----------



## duvalinho (Feb 12, 2012)

este es el circuito



este es el circuito, ojala te siva


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 12, 2012)

Compañero aqui tienes todo lo que necesitas para el montaje.

http://148.206.53.231/UAMI13915.PDF

Perdon jejeje es un tema ya antiguo pense que eras tu compañero duvalinho que necesitabas el Montaje, mas sin embargo ahi queda por si alguien lo quiere construir.


Saludos.


----------



## elprofetellez (Feb 15, 2012)

económico: motores de cd y l293d, mas simples bumpers mecánicos con microswitch de lámina. tambien te sirven infrarrojos modulados como bumpers. saludos.


----------



## programer (Mar 2, 2012)

que interesante....
gracias por el aporte.
saludos


----------

